# Canister



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is the first of what I hope will be a set of 5. One for flour, sugar, coffee, tea and a sugar bowl for the table. This one measures 5" across and 4" high and will be the sugar bowl on the table. They will be all finished with Minwax Antique oil. Enjoy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You know, all you turners are alike!!!!

You turn out all these nifty projects, post em online just so us nonturners see em, and then begin to think that those midi lathes really arn't all that expensive...

it just ain't right!!!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I like it, that is a pleasant shape. Not too fancy, not too plain.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments.

Bill you might as well bite the bullet cause we got Deb hooked.:sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's just a matter of time Bill. Resistance is futile.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Get'em Deb.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't see myself ever turning out a set of such beautiful canisters Bernie but when some of my Banksia is dried and ready for turning, I'll at least attempt one.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Give it a go Harry. I really like how it turned out and was a lot of fun to do.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhh man, i'm tellin ya!!!! *S*


----------



## Fredster (Feb 25, 2010)

Bernie, it is nice to see you at the router forums. What a place..
Fred P


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes it is Fred. Good place with some good people.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice start on the canisters looks real good,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rick. Now my problem is going to be finding some 8 X 8 X 8 wood. The stuff I have found is only onesy and twosy plus they are expensive. I found two pecan for $85 plus shipping and green wood would be heavy.


----------

